# Zanderbesatz



## Jo70 (16. Dezember 2009)

Hallo!

Ich hätte da mal ein paar Fragen bezüglich des Zanderbesatzes in einem Weiher mit einer Wasserfläche von ca. 3500 qm.
Vor zwei Jahren hatten wir 9 Hechte in verschiedenen Größen besetzt und vor zwei Monaten beim Abfischen waren 130 Hechte vorhanden. Das hat uns doch sehr überrascht. Da uns das eindeutig zu viel war und man echt Probleme hat, all die Hechte an den Mann zu bringen, möchten wir es im Frühjahr mit Zandern versuchen.
Nun zu meinen Fragen: 1. Welche Größe und wieviel sollte man am besten besetzen, eher noch kleinere mit so 15 - 25 cm oder schon größere mit 30 - 40 cm?

2. Mit welchen Preisen muss man bei den jeweiligen Größen pro Fisch so kalkulieren?

3. Unser Weiher ist im Schnitt so 1,50 m tief mit ständigem Frischwasserzulauf, die Wasserqualität ist hervorragend, dies wurde uns schon mehrfach bestätigt, und ich denke man kann es an der Hechtzahl auch ablesen. Können wir was dafür tun, damit die Zander auch ablaichen? 
Übrigens, Futterfische sind trotz der großen Hechtzahl immer noch reichlich vorhanden!

Gruß
Jo70#h


----------



## Ködervorkoster (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zanderbesatz*

Moin!
Ich befürchte, daß wenn Dein Teich zum Abfischen nicht komplett abgelassen wurde, sich immer noch eine Menge kleiner Hechte im Wasser befinden....
Somit wäre ich mit einem Zanderbesatz mit kleinen Fischen vorsichtig. Diese dienen, bei so einem kleinen & flachen Gewässer, nach ein paar Monaten (Besatz erst im Frühjahr...) für die schnellwüchsigen Hechte nur als Futter.
#h


----------



## Jo70 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zanderbesatz*

Hallo,

der Teich wurde natürlich komplett abgelassen und in der Zwischenzeit auch mit Branntkalk gestreut, nur in der Mitte läuft eine schmale Rinne, die Wasser führt, aber Fische sind keine mehr drin. 
Der Teich soll auch in den nächsten Monaten nicht besetzt werden, denn er soll erstmal richtig ausfrieren und austrocknen, damit auch ein Teil des Schlammes abgebaut wird.

Gruß
Jo70|wavey:


----------



## Sneep (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zanderbesatz*

Hallo,

Du solltest dein Gewässer besser beschreiben. 

Auf welcher Grundlage soll dir hier jemand einen brauchbaren Rat geben?

Grundsätzlich gilt es bei Besatz, nicht gegen das Gewässer zu besetzen. 

Das heißt, es geht nicht darum welchen Fisch ich gerne hätte, sondern darum, den passenden Fisch für mein Gewässer zu finden.

Hechte und Zander benötigen sehr unterschiedliche Gewässertypen. 

Hechte benötigen klare, pflanzenreiche Gewässer, während der Zander trübes Wasser mit einem festen Untergrund bevorzugt. Außerdem mag der Zander keine zu kleinen Gewässer.

Wenn der Hecht aber in deinem Teich so gut zurechtkommt, vermute ich mal, dass es im Umkehrschluss für den Zander nicht passt.

Falls dein Teich die von mir genannten Bedingungen bezüglich der Sichtigkeit und des Pflanzenbewuchses erfüllt würde ich keinesfalls auf Zander umsteigen.

Solltest du trotzdem wechseln wollen, so gibt es nach meiner Erfahrung in der Regel nur eine optimale Größe und das ist der Zander Z1 mit einer Länge von mindestens 15 cm zum Besatz im Herbst. 

Als Besatzmenge solltest du ca. 20-50 Z1/ha veranschlagen.

Vom Besatz mit größeren Zandern rate ich dringend ab, da diese nicht einfach zu transportieren sind und sich beim Transport mit ihren Kammschuppen gegenseitig die Mäuler und Augen beschädigen. 

Auch sonst sind diese Tiere überaus empfindlich.

Die Preise sind sehr unterschiedlich, in etwa:

Zander15-18 cm    kostet ca. 2,- Euro/Stück
Zander 30-40 cm    kostet ca. 7-11 Euro/Stück

Die Zander bei der Fortpflanzung zu unterstützen ist ganz einfach. 
Der Zander legt seine Eier grundnah ab.
Damit diese nicht im Schlamm einsinken und ersticken, ist er auf Totholz usw angewiesen.
Also einfach vor der Laichzeit ein paar Reisigbündel ins Wasser einbringen.

Diese dienen als Ersatz-Laichsubstrat und animieren in aller Regel die Zander hier abzulaichen. 

Das sollte kein Problem sein.


Schau dir also dein Gewässer an und entscheide, ob es eher dem Zander oder eher dem Hecht zusagt. 

Diese Art nimmst du dann. 

So einfach ist das!



mfG

SneeP


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zanderbesatz*

Das hört sich aber deutlich nach Hechtgewässer an! Schlammigen Grund mögen die Zander überhaupt nicht. Dann noch das klare Wasser. Die Hechte haben sich gut vermehrt, da denke ich wird das beim Zanderbesatz andersrum verlaufen. Mein Opa hat auch einen Teich in dieser größe. Mit sandigen Grund aber auch etwas schlammigen und das Wasser war sehhr trübe, da fühlten sich die Zander recht wohl. Sie haben dort sogar gelaicht. Nach ablassen und Neubesetz mit Hechten(diesmal keine zander) funktionierte gar nichts mehr...Die Hechte haben das gewässer nicht angenommen. Deswegen sollte man mit was neuem vorsichtig sein!


----------



## Udo561 (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zanderbesatz*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Du solltest dein Gewässer besser beschreiben.
> Auf welcher Grundlage soll dir hier jemand einen brauchbaren Rat geben?
> Grundsätzlich gilt es bei Besatz, nicht gegen das Gewässer zu besetzen.
> ...



Hi,
super Beitrag #6
Und genau so sollte es im Idealfall auch sein , ich besetzte nicht das was ich möchte , sondern den Fisch der zum Gewässer passt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zanderbesatz*

Wie der Teich Besetzt werden soll kommt darauf an wozu er verwendet werden soll zum Angeln oder als Zucht und Aufwachsteich!
Bei Zanderbesatz genügt es auch wenn der Teichboden nur teilweise fest ist. Nur trübe sollte das Wasser sein.


----------



## Jo70 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zanderbesatz*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für eure umfassenden Antworten, der Teich war die letzten zwei Jahre ein reiner Angelteich und genauso soll es auch beibehalten werden, wir sind vier Arbeitskollegen und angeln alle seit mehreren Jahren.
Wir haben den Teich vor zwei Jahren zum ersten Mal gepachtet.
Besetzt haben wir ihn mit Schleien, Karpfen und Hechten, was auch hervorragend funktioniert hat, für die Hechte war natürlich eine große Menge an Futterfischen drin.
Der Untergrund des Teiches ist zwar zum größten Teil schlammig, aber auch sandige Stellen gibt es einige. Im Durchschnitt ist er wie gesagt 1,50 m tief und das Wasser war zumeist auch trüb, dafür haben die Karpfen schon gesorgt.
Das mit den Hechten war ein Versuch gewesen, dass die sich so explosionsartig vermehren, damit konnte keiner rechnen.
Wir haben halt jetzt das Problem, die vielen Hechte los zu werden. 
Deswegen waren wir halt jetzt am überlegen, ob wir es evtl. mal mit Zandern versuchen sollten?

Gruß
Jo70 ;+


----------



## Lucioperca17 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zanderbesatz*

mahlzeit!

...die erfahrung dass sich hecht/zandergewässer gegenseitg "beissen" kann ich nicht teilen bzw. muss nicht immer gegeben sein.
wir haben in tübingen den anlagensee.
dort werden fische besetzt und nach 3 jahren,nach dem sie abgewachsen sind,werden diese in vereinsgewässer umgesetzt.
hechte wachsen dort sehr gut ,aber zander genauso.
gewundert hats ehrlich gesagt alle, dass sich die zander dort sogar vermehrt haben.der see ist sehr schlammig,teils 1-2 m tiefe schlammschicht und auch sonst wird viel nahrung in form von brot usw. eingebracht und es hat unsummen an federvieh dort...
der hauptgrund dafür, dass der zander dort gedeiht ist der zufluss...und da der hier angesprochene teich dies auch hat würd ichs auf jeden fall mal probieren...im anlagensee (grösse kann ich schwer abschätzen übrigens,aber eigentlich auch zu klein für zander) hats ein paar bäume die ins wasser wurzeln und reinhängen...denke dort dürftn die zander abgelaicht haben...#6


----------



## Gardenfly (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zanderbesatz*

Wenn der Hecht sich so gut vermehrt, dann ist es halt ein Hechtgewässer und damit hat der Zander Probleme.
Schlamm ist für Zander kein so grosses Problem wie viele glauben, eher die dadurch entstehende Sauerstoffzehrung. Trübung ist deutlich wichtiger, da Zanderbrut bei zu starken Lichteinfall abstirbt.
Wenn es um die Menge der Hechte geht, wartet nur bis die grösser werden, der Hecht unterscheidet nicht zwischen Rotauge und Artgenossen und frisst beides.
Sollte der Kormoran bei euch einfliegen gibt es im Winter schnell kaum noch Hechte unter 50cm.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zanderbesatz*

@Jo70

Eure Hechte sind doch bestimmt zu Verkaufen (wenn es Satzhechte sind),andernfalls als Speißefisch in Gasthöfen anbieten.

Wenn der Teich zum Angeln verwendet werden soll, solltest du dich an den Rat von "Sneep" halten.

Ein Tip - Zum Transport von "Zandern" immer im Transportbehälter zB. Rotaugen mit Transportieren! Auch sollte der Behälter mit Wasser ganz Befüllt sein , da dann das Wasser nicht schwappt. (Natürlich auch  Deckel drauf).


----------



## Jo70 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zanderbesatz*

Hallo,

dieses Forum ist wirklich sehr informativ, vor allen Dingen die zum Teil sehr unterschiedlichen Meinungen. Also ich denke, wir werden es evtl. dann doch mal versuchen, natürlich erst mit einer kleinen Zahl an Zandern, Hechte werden wir keine mehr besetzen.
Wir haben in der Zwischenzeit auch schon fast die Hälfte der Hechte veräußern können, denn ich habe Kontakt zu einem Angelverein aufgenommen, die würden uns 50 Stck abnehmen, den Rest oder was davon im Frühjahr übrig ist, werden wir schon noch irgendwie losbringen, ansonsten bleibt unser Ausweichteich eben noch bespannt, bis wir alle losgeworden sind.
Was kann man außer den schon erwähnten Reisigbündeln noch in den Teich einbringen, um Laichmöglichkeiten zu schaffen?

Gruß
Jo70


----------



## Gardenfly (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zanderbesatz*

... deinen Weihnachtsbaum :q


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zanderbesatz*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> ... deinen Weihnachtsbaum :q




Abetr den künstlichen.#6
Der hält länger.:q


#h#h


----------



## C.K. (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zanderbesatz*

Scherz beiseite, dass mit den Tannebäumen klappt prima. 

Die Dinger haben danach den nicht zu unterschätzenden Vorteil, dass die Brut dort vor Räubern geschützt ist.


----------



## u-see fischer (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zanderbesatz*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> ... deinen Weihnachtsbaum :q



Genau so ist das. Wir haben bei uns am See vor einigen Jahren erstmalig 2 Tannenbäume nach Weihnachten versenkt und konnten im Sommer beim Stippen aufeinmal fingerlange Zander fangen.

Seitdem werden die Tannenbäume an einem anderem Platz versenkt.


----------



## Jessika (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zanderbesatz*



Jo70 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich hätte da mal ein paar Fragen bezüglich des Zanderbesatzes in einem Weiher mit einer Wasserfläche von ca. 3500 qm.
> Vor zwei Jahren hatten wir 9 Hechte in verschiedenen Größen besetzt und vor zwei Monaten beim Abfischen waren 130 Hechte vorhanden. Das hat uns doch sehr überrascht. Da uns das eindeutig zu viel war und man echt Probleme hat, all die Hechte an den Mann zu bringen, möchten wir es im Frühjahr mit Zandern versuchen.
> ...



Dein Weiher ist für mich nur eine Pfütze, leider.
Wie da 130 Hechte herausgekommen sind ist mir ein Rätsel.
Wenn können es nur kleine Hechte von 20-25 cm gewesen sein + den ein oder anderen Satzhecht.

Unsere Sandgrube ist etwa 4,5 x so groß, und das immer noch, nachdem sie durch einen Damm geteilt wurde.
Der eine Teil ist Verpachtet, der andere wird von uns beangelt.
Sollten sich da 130 Hechte rum tummeln, wären das eindeutig  min. 100 Hechte zuviel.

Bei einem Gewässer von 3500 m2 würde ich mit jeglichem Raubfischbesatz vorsichtig sein. Anderseits ist so ein Gewässer überschaubar und Fische sind schnell wieder heraus gefangen.

Auf Grund Deiner Gewässerbeschreibung würde ich aber auf Zanderbesatz verzichten.


----------



## Syntac (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zanderbesatz*

Nachdem es, besonders in Franken / Oberpfalz hunderte, wenn nicht tausende Weiher und Teiche gibt, die nichtmal 500qm überschreiten, ist das mit der Pfütze eigentlich relativ. Und wenn der TE schreibt, vor zwei Jahren wurden 9 Hechte eingesetzt und nach dem Abfischen 130 rausgeholt, dann werden es mit Sicherheit kleine Hechte gewesen sein (+ die Eltern) 
On topic: Würde auch bei Hechten bleiben, nachdem die sich so gut etabliert hatten. Wenns zu voll wird wegen dem Nachwuchs, wird sich das auf kurz oder lang von selbst regulieren.


----------



## Gardenfly (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zanderbesatz*



> .
> Sollten sich da 130 Hechte rum tummeln, wären das eindeutig  min. 100 Hechte zuviel.
> 
> Bei einem Gewässer von 3500 m2 würde ich mit jeglichem Raubfischbesatz vorsichtig sein. Anderseits ist so ein Gewässer überschaubar und Fische sind schnell wieder heraus gefangen.



Da er nur 9 Besetzt hat und der Rest Nachwuchs ist, kann man davon ausgehen, das dies die natürliche Menge für sein Gewässer ist.
Öfter sind, mangels Laichmöglichkeiten, zu wenig Hechte im Gewässer.
Ich hatte in einen Teich von ca. 300m2  13 Hechte von 20-90cm abgefischt, der ist komplett verkrautet, die Großteils aus den krautarmen (aber deutlich größeren) Nebenteich abgewandert sind.


----------



## Jo70 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zanderbesatz*

Hallo,

@ Jessika

ob du es nun glaubst oder nicht, aus der Pfütze, wie du es nennst, haben wir wirklich die 130 Hechte herausgeholt. Wir staunten beim Abfischen ganz ungläubig und auch jetzt reden wir noch oft darüber.
Aber es war nunmal so, und die Hechte waren nicht nur 20 - 25 cm lang sondern alle im Schnitt um die 30 - 40 cm + die Satzhechte. Nicht alle Satzhechte, denn zwei wurden in den eineinhalb Jahren, in denen sie im Teich waren herausgefangen.
Also, ich denke, für die Hechte war die Wasserqualität und die Laichmöglichkeiten ideal. Wir dürfen den Weiher leider immer nur für zwei Jahre besetzen und müssen ihn dann abfischen und austrocknen lassen, weil der Verpächter die Bildung von zuviel Schlamm verhindern möchte. Deswegen müssen wir dann immer für einige Monate auf unseren kleineren Ausweichweiher zurück greifen. Anders wäre es uns auch lieber!

Gruß
Jo70


----------



## Sneep (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zanderbesatz*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> @Jo70
> 
> Ein Tip - Zum Transport von "Zandern" immer im Transportbehälter zB. Rotaugen mit Transportieren! Auch sollte der Behälter mit Wasser ganz Befüllt sein , da dann das Wasser nicht schwappt. (Natürlich auch  Deckel drauf).




Hallo,

Den Tip mit den Rotaugen als Pufferfisch hättest du lieber sein lassen. 

Hier muss ich heftig widersprechen.

Wer einmal gesehen hat, wie Rotaugen oder Brassen nach ihrer Verwendung als Pufferfisch aussehen, wird diese Variante des Zandertransportes nicht mehr vorschlagen. 

Der Pufferfisch ist nach dem Transport am ganzen Körper blutig und wund gescheuert. 

Dieser Weißfisch ist danach Abfall.

Eine ganz üble Tierquälerei!

Das sieht der Gesetzgeber sicher auch so.

Es gibt nur zwei Möglichkeit um größere Zander sicher zu zu transportieren.

Diese besteht einmal darin, den Tank beim Zandertransport nur mit einem Bruchteil der sonst üblichen Fischmenge zu fahren.

Das heißt wenig Zander und sehr viel Wasser.

Es gibt speziell für Zander auch spezielle Behälter, wo der einzelne Zander in einer Art Röhre steckt. 

Das ist für den Transporteur in beiden Fällen eine teure Angelegenheit, aber anders geht es nicht.

Der Einsatz von Pufferfisch kann und darf aus moralischen und strafrechtlichen Gründen heute keine Option mehr sein.


mfG

SnEEp


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zanderbesatz*

@Sneep

Ich glaube du hast mich missverstanden.

Natürlich ist die Besatzmenge beim Zandertransport gering, (dafür gibt es in der Fischwirtschaft auch spezielle Besatztabellen).

Ich sagte der Berhälter muß voll befüllt und dicht (Deckel drauf) sein.Und das Wasser sollte kühl sein. Also im zeitigen Frühjahr oder späten Herbst tranportieren.
Und dazu dann zusätzlich einige andere Fische dazwischen.
Das wichtigste ist der GANZ VOLLE Transportbehälter(ohne Luftplasse), da schwappt dann kein Wasser und die Fische stehen ruhig.
(Fachleute reichern das Transportwasser auch noch mit Speisesalz an.)

Habe schon viele Zander auf diese Art Transportiert (machen auch Berufsfischer). *Bei mir war danach noch kein Fisch Wund gescheuert oder gar Blutig, ob es Weißfische oder Schleien waren!!!*

Naja ,Angelfischer haben vieleicht nicht immer die Transportbehälder und das Wissen darüber, und sollten sich besser die Zander vom Züchter transportieren lassen.
Habe auch schon mal Verletzte sogenannte Pufferfische gesehen, da war der Transportbehälter nicht voll und dicht, somit hatte das Wasser Platz für reichlich bewegung im Behälter.

*Also nur Zander mit geeigneten dichtschließenden VOLLEM Transportbehälter Transportieren, sonst Finger davon lassen!*


----------



## Sneep (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zanderbesatz*

Hallo,

da fehlt mir aber etwas die Logik.

So wie du den Transport beschreibst, voller Behälter und nicht zu dicht besetzt, entspricht es ja auch meinem Vorschlag. 

Wenn du es so machst, sollten die Zander nicht mit ihren Kammschuppen aneinander scheuern.

Wozu aber dann zusätzlich noch der Pufferfisch?

Welche Funktion soll den der Pufferfisch haben?

Aus welchem Grund sollte er mit in den Transportbehälter?

Damit die Zander sich nicht so alleine fühlen?

Wieso denn die Bezeichnung "Pufferfisch"?

_*Der Sinn von Pufferfisch ist es zwischen den Zandern zu 

puffern.

Nicht der teure Zander, sondern besser der billige 

Weißfisch soll geschädigt, zerrieben und verletzt werden.*_
_*
Das ist die Aufgabe von Pufferfisch**!*_


Wenn du aber versicherst, dass der Pufferfisch nach dem Transport nicht verletzt war, zeigt das doch nur, dass er in diesem Fall überflüssig war und eigentlich nicht gebraucht wurde.

Ich habe Brassen als Pufferfische nach dem Transport gesehen, die waren am ganzen Körper blutrot uns sahen aus als hätte man sie durch die Schnitzelmaschine gedreht.

Das heißt, dadurch, dass in deinem Fall der Pufferfisch unverletzt war, belegt das nur, dass es gar nicht notwendig war ihn in den Transportbehälter zu packen.

Du machst doch beim Transport schon alles richtig, aber warum bitte dann noch Pufferfisch?

mfG

SneeP


----------



## Jessika (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zanderbesatz*

@jo70
Das Du das Gewässer alle 2 Jahre ablassen musst, ist nicht nur schade, sondern verhindert eine sich aufbauende Fischpopulation.
Ich habe Dir das mit den 130 Hechten geglaubt, warum auch nicht.
Mein Opa hat mir gestern noch von einer Kiesgrube am Niederrhein erzählt, in der 3-4 Jahre eine Hechtexplosion statt gefunden hat. Die Grube hat nur so von Hechten gewimmelt. Egal was man an der Angel hatte, es haben nur Hechte gebissen. noch 5-6 Jahren war der Spuk vorbei, die Hechte hatten sich selbst dezimiert.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zanderbesatz*

@sneep

Das Wort "Pufferfisch" ist ja etwas fehl am Platze, aber bei uns ist halt so die Umgangssprache.

Die Weißfische kommen bei uns hauptsächlich dazu weil sie auch in das Gewässer als Futterfische sollen und wir den Teich nicht als Angelteich sondern als Aufzuchtteich benützen.Wir müssen nicht so oft fahren und die Weißfische sind noch eine Absicherung sollte doch mal was passieren.
Den Weißfischen soll natürlich nichts passieren, denn die kosten ja auch nicht wennig.
Aber Brassen würde ich nie mit Zandern Transportieren, erstens sie wären zu groß, und die Gefahr wäre das sie sich doch berühren und verletzen.


----------



## Sneep (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zanderbesatz*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> @sneep
> 
> Das Wort "Pufferfisch" ist ja etwas fehl am Platze, aber bei uns ist halt so die Umgangssprache.
> 
> ...



Hallo Gü.a.Pa.

du solltest meine Kritik nicht auf dich beziehen.

Wenn ich mir deine Postings hier im Forum so ansehe, glaube ich schon dass du weist was du tust. Ich unterstelle dir auch keine Tierquälerei.

Aber es gibt auch eine Menge Leute, die eben nicht wissen was sie tun. Und wenn solche Leute deinen Ratschlag hier lesen, kommt es zu den von mir geschilderten Ergebnissen.

Deswegen sollte man mit solchen Ratschlägen hier im Forum etwas zurückhaltend sein.

Ich reagiere in dieser Sache etwas gereizt, weil ich in der ferneren Vergangenheit mehrfach erlebt habe, dass Zander in großen Dichten mit Pufferfisch transportiert wurden. Das war kein schöner Anblick. Es ging den Lieferanten nur darum, beim Transport Kosten zu sparen.

Den Begriff "Pufferfisch" verwende ich nicht weil er mir so gut gefällt, sondern weil er der üblicherweise benutzte Begriff ist und er gleichzeitig am besten beschreibt, was der Sinn und Zweck dieser Tiere ist.

Ich denke von meiner Seite ist damit zu dem Thema auch alles geschrieben.

Zudem sind wir im Moment etwas vom eigentlichen Thema abgekommen.

mfG


SNEeP


----------

